# How Many Times Has Joe Rogan's Hyperbole Made Him Look Foolish?



## bogey_j (Jul 5, 2010)

'can has no flaws, he's perfect!'

'IRON JAW!'

Cain gets knocked out in the first minute. 

just tone it down a little Joe. he did the same in the Brock fight when he called Brock an unstoppable viking warrior...who then proceeded he run away, turtle up, and do breakdance moves once he got hit in the face


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

During the intro I was listening to his list of Cain's attributes and when he said Iron Jaw I thought that was a bit out of place. He's been rocked before by Kongo and other than that hasn't had any good punches landed on him.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

He does it about 3 times every event so it's nothing new. Usually he has at least some credibility to what he says though. The iron jaw comment was premature since Cain very rarely ever got hit in his fights.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

The problem with Cain was that he had just come off two brutal KOs over Nog and Brock and everyone forgot that Kongo had dropped him a few times.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

He's a commentator, he's supposed to hype things. It's hardly important.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

2 words

*Color commentator*


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I didn't think it was too out of line at all. I can see how there may be some bias towards some fighters at times, but overall Rogan is an excellent fight commentator. I was just imagining if I was doing it...tell you the truth I would not be able to do it. Joe Rogan recognizes a lot of technical aspects of things in a fight; the subtle nuances. 

Now Goldberg on the other hand...haha!


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

They built up Cain's chin too much, even Goldberg said Cain never has been rocked before yet he got rocked a few times against Kongo.

Oh well shit happens


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Joe Rogan also talks about a fighter being 'well rounded in stand-up' as some superior fighter to those who can only use their hands. When you can use your hands at a very high level, you will dominate almost any well rounded fighter out there. Rogan is simply clueless when it comes to stand-up fighting.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Joe Rogan isn't dumb. He knows what certain weaknesses fighters have. But thing is, he a color commentator. He's supposed the hype the fights up and make people want to watch them. 

I mean seriously, but was Joe supposed to say? "Cains never been rocked before! Except against Rothwell, and a few times against Kongo! But his chin is still solid!"

This was projected is two unbeatable Titans facings each other. That's how every main event is projected, and that is how it always will be because it's for the fans. Simple as that.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

someone i watch the fights with always talks about how joe and mike will hop on the winner of a fight's nuts...but like most of you are saying, they're color commentators. they have to hype things and call it like it happens.

i don't think they're going to say "great win for FIGHTER A, but they're not going to go anywhere really"


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

i think my dream as a fan might come true and blackhouse/team nog may be able to finally take over the ufc...

jds-hw champ
machida-lhw
silva-mw
aldo-fw


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

bogey_j said:


> 'can has no flaws, he's perfect!'
> 
> 'IRON JAW!'
> 
> ...


He's paid to pump up fights its silly to get huffy.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

dlxrevolution said:


> I mean seriously, but was Joe supposed to say? "Cains never been rocked before! Except against Rothwell, and a few times against Kongo! But his chin is still solid!"


Rothwell never rocked him and he does have a pretty damn good chin, there isn't many people if any who can take a haymaker around the back of the ear and not go out.

Those shots and the ones that you don't see coming do the most damage.

And really, if his chin wasn't good then he would have been wobbled by the flush,stiff right that JDS landed at the start.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

bogey_j said:


> 'can has no flaws, he's perfect!'
> 
> 'IRON JAW!'
> 
> ...


Without wanting to be pedantic, since when has being hit around the ear been classed as the jaw? Cain's chin seems pretty solid to me. Sure he got dropped by Kongo, but those punches would most likely have put away most fighters.

When Goldy and Rogan hang up their mics, you'll realise how good they actually are.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Without wanting to be pedantic, since when has being hit around the ear been classed as the jaw? Cain's chin seems pretty solid to me.


Although you don't want to sound pedantic, you are. Everybody knows what a "weak chin" means, and Cain's chin has been proven not to be as strong as, for example, Big Country who went three rounds with JDS.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Atras said:


> Although you don't want to sound pedantic, you are. Everybody knows what a "weak chin" means, and Cain's chin has been proven not to be as strong as, for example, Big Country who went three rounds with JDS.


Roy Nelson should be awarded the prize: Best UFC chin of 2011

Guys with graphics skills, go to work and make a mmaf cool poster for it, so we can give it to Roy trough Facebook or twitter.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

To be fair, Junior didn't hit him on the jaw


----------



## sylaw (Feb 18, 2008)

Rogan saying something about Guida taking people down and doing ground and pound was rather funny though. We know Rogan knows his MMA but he's a UFC employee. His job is to make the fighters sound like they're the best in the world. Yeah, what he says can be on the ridiculous side at times, but it's still better than Goldberg.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Joe has to hype fighters up although i agree with some of you, an iron jaw shouldn't be repeated over and over again when his clearly been rocked before.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Joe Rogan also talks about a fighter being 'well rounded in stand-up' as some superior fighter to those who can only use their hands. When you can use your hands at a very high level, you will dominate almost any well rounded fighter out there. Rogan is simply clueless when it comes to stand-up fighting.


This, and it has translated to the fans. Everyone nowadays is favoring the varied and creative strikers over the technically honed strikers - with a major power or size advantage, the creative guys do win sometimes. But Rogan and so many others have got it so wrong about who the best MMA strikers are.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Without wanting to be pedantic


Shallow *and* pedantic.








Lol, joking aside, Rogan is just doing his job. Sure Cain got rocked in a few fights, but he still was able to win, up until yesterday, of course. Saying he had a granite chin was probably a stretch, but he had never been finished by getting hit or otherwise in the past, and I'm sure no one thought he was gonna get blown away in 1:04.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Joe has shown himself to be biased before -- nothing really new. Like already said, Joe was doing was he was supposed to -- hype the fight. Unfortunately you need to be somewhat of a MMA guru these days to see thru some of the hype. Every fight has to be hyped up, or people aren't going to buy PPVs.

Cain has shown to have a suspect chin & stand up defense before, but if you've never seen his previous fights, or don't know what to look for (head movement, body/chin position, etc) then you would only have Rogan's comments to go by.

I wouldn't even be surprised if the UFC asked Rogan to talk up Cain. The crowd was full of people wearing Ponchos and its clear the UFC is on a mission to attract Mexican fans, and Dana sure seemed pissed that Cain lost. He totally shit on JDS, and Cains strategy -- seemed fairly obvious that he wanted Cain to win.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

This was one of the few times that I didnt like what Rogan was saying, it was really annoying to hear it over and over again but he was probably just nervous because of the whole fox thing.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Man. It seems like any time a fighter gets KO'd he's not got a solid chin.

Cain wasnt even caught on the chin. He already said the punch from JDS messed up his equilibrium - it didnt KO him.

Double standards run high in some people here. Leben is considered to have a great chin, yet he got KO'd by Silva and Stann.

Just because a guy has a good chin, doesnt mean he's some sort of mutant that cant get hurt or KO'd. Cains taken some big shots from some big guys and last night was the first time he's been stopped. Give the guy some credit.

Is Rogan supposed to say nothing incase some internet kids disagree with what he says?


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

What the lad above me said.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Man. It seems like any time a fighter gets KO'd he's not got a solid chin.
> 
> Cain wasnt even caught on the chin. He already said the punch from JDS messed up his equilibrium - it didnt KO him.
> 
> ...


For the record I didn't say he had a glass jaw or anything.

I said he's shown to have a *suspect* chin and stand up defence (lack of head movement, etc).

However, to say he has an iron jaw after the Congo fight is a bit much.

To me, the definition of iron jaw is somebody like Leben or Nelson -- yes, they have been koed before, but nothing seems to stop them other than an absolute perfect strike, and they have shown/proven on multiple occasions their ability to absorb insane amounts of punishment.

Cain's chin to me is suspect... or unproven. Another way to look at it this -- the times he has been hit hard, he's dropped.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Fine Wine said:


> Joe Rogan also talks about a fighter being 'well rounded in stand-up' as some superior fighter to those who can only use their hands. When you can use your hands at a very high level, you will dominate almost any well rounded fighter out there. Rogan is simply clueless when it comes to stand-up fighting.


One thing I've learned about Rogan over the past few months when I started listing to his podcast is that he does tend to make a lot of generalizations -- especially when talking about MMA/combat sports.

Yes, percentage wise a well rounded fighter will beat a one trick pony, but if the one trick pony is extremely well at what he does, and is able to keep the fight where he wants it to be, then the well rounded fighter is in for a long night.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

he can only say what is true up until that point, and cain up until that point seemed to have no flaws and a iron chin. the kongo fight just showed how strong his chin is because kongo would of ko'd anyone else with the shots he caught cain with and cain took them and still got a easy win.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

dlxrevolution said:


> I mean seriously, but was Joe supposed to say? "Cains never been rocked before! Except against Rothwell, and a few times against Kongo! But his chin is still solid!"


He could have said his jaw is untested, and he's been rocked before. They could have spun this as JDS brick-like hands vs Cain's wrestling. 

Instead they basically spun this fight as Cain-the-unbeatable vs some guy named JDS.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

"He got tagged!"


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

WassupDAWG said:


> *****, FUX u TALKIN BOUT? Rogan I TOLD u stop yo yappin NIKAH. Fux dis ***** THANKIN' MANE.


Hahaha


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

bogey_j said:


> 'can has no flaws, he's perfect!'
> 
> 'IRON JAW!'
> 
> ...



yea it's always the best role to be that guy who comes after everything is finished and says "yea I knew it"

I didn't see many folks in here saying with utter confidence that Cain will get KO'd within the first 90 seconds...

just saying


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

I got no problem with what Joe Says. That's his job and he does it very well.

My issue is, does he know his mic is on and that he doesn't need to YELL ALL THE TIME NO MATTER WHAT IS GOING ON!!!!!!!! Dude, you're mic'd up, we can hear you without all the YELLING!!!!

My buddies and I joke about it all the time when we say one thing, and then we GO "And this is how Joe would respond" and we proceeed to Yell things like "DUDE, THAT'S GREAT, I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU GOT GAS THAT CHEAP!!" Or whatever, it's the yelling of mundane facts that makes it funny, not the content.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

StandThemUp said:


> I got no problem with what Joe Says. That's his job and he does it very well.
> 
> My issue is, does he know his mic is on and that he doesn't need to YELL ALL THE TIME NO MATTER WHAT IS GOING ON!!!!!!!! Dude, you're mic'd up, we can hear you without all the YELLING!!!!
> 
> My buddies and I joke about it all the time when we say one thing, and then we GO "And this is how Joe would respond" and we proceeed to Yell things like "DUDE, THAT'S GREAT, I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU GOT GAS THAT CHEAP!!" Or whatever, it's the yelling of mundane facts that makes it funny, not the content.


lol.

Both Goldie and Joe are extremely knowledgeable about the sport, but there sure is a lot of yelling. Especially Goldie's "AND IT'S ALL OVER!".


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

I haven't been to a UFC fight, but I'd imagine it gets pretty damn loud there, and that's why they yell. Kinda like when you're in a bar making a phone call - no point in yelling, but you still do.

Perhaps nobody has bothered to tell them the mics drown out the ambient noise. Or they figured having everything at 11 - including the announcers - appeals to the fan base


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

hadoq said:


> yea it's always the best role to be that guy who comes after everything is finished and says "yea I knew it"
> 
> I didn't see many folks in here saying with utter confidence that Cain will get KO'd within the first 90 seconds...
> 
> just saying


Actually I think quite a lot of people took home that million cred challenge K R Y had for picking who, when, and how (including myself).


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Fine Wine said:


> Joe Rogan also talks about a fighter being 'well rounded in stand-up' as some superior fighter to those who can only use their hands. When you can use your hands at a very high level, you will dominate almost any well rounded fighter out there. Rogan is simply clueless when it comes to stand-up fighting.


Rogan is a practitioner of the sport to call him clueless is a bit thick, everyon:e can make a inaccurate statement as not only Rogans comments prove but yours as well.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

RedRocket44 said:


> For the record I didn't say he had a glass jaw or anything.
> 
> I said he's shown to have a *suspect* chin and stand up defence (lack of head movement, etc).
> 
> ...


You couldn't get any more perfect then the shots Kongo landed. two were flush on the chin and he never went out and the others were on the temple. Nelson has better defense but not an all around better chin.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

I usually don't mind Joe Rogan but I thought he was HORRIBLE on Saturday. I'm catching up with the fights online right now. I just finished Poirier vs Garza and now I'm watching Johnson vs Harvison. I can't stop rolling my eyes and cringing at the flat-out incorrect stuff he's saying.

"Dustin's shoulders are wide; wide shoulders = punching power lol" Wtf?

"Dustin's so much stronger in the clinch, that's why he keeps ending up on top!" Really? I'm pretty sure its cause of the kick-catches/sweeps and the fact that Garza is pulling guard.

"Damarques is standing up straight and tall. He's not throwing any kicks; that's the stance of someone that wants to BOX!" lol, in opposite land...

Can Michael Schiavello and Bas Rutten PLEASE be the main commentators now?


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Rogan is a practitioner of the sport to call him clueless is a bit thick, everyon:e can make a inaccurate statement as not only Rogans comments prove but yours as well.


Rogan is a practitioner of rolling. I have no doubt he is excellent when it comes to comments on BJJ.

But in stand-up, the guy only knows the very basic cliches and moves. He obviously hasn't spent years mastering stand-up, many nuances and skills he has no clue about.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

SM33 said:


> This, and it has translated to the fans. Everyone nowadays is favoring the varied and creative strikers over the technically honed strikers - with a major power or size advantage, the creative guys do win sometimes. But Rogan and so many others have got it so wrong about who the best MMA strikers are.


Ahhhh, yep. Most MMA fighters are horrible with their stand-up. It's why they used to say for years BJ had better stand-up than JDS or Frankie Edgar. Simply put (and he is my favourite fighter), he doesn't. These guys know boxing in a way he has no clue about. He even said when he trained with Floyd Sr he learned a lot of things he had no idea about. You don't master striking hanging around the jack of all trade MMA gyms. You learn it from the best. Watch GSP light up Kos with one good punch alone, a simple jab that most MMA guys don't even know how to throw properly! Watch Nick Diaz use simple body shots to break guys down. Or watch Eddie Alvarez fight, a guy who spends time with BHOP to learn to use the hands and has a masterful right hand lead.

Finally, some guys are starting to realise the power of using technique in their hands (JDS, Edgar, Diaz).


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

RedRocket44 said:


> One thing I've learned about Rogan over the past few months when I started listing to his podcast is that he does tend to make a lot of generalizations -- especially when talking about MMA/combat sports.
> 
> Yes, percentage wise a well rounded fighter will beat a one trick pony, but if the one trick pony is extremely well at what he does, and is able to keep the fight where he wants it to be, then the well rounded fighter is in for a long night.


Exactly. Rogan views fights in general and broad terms when it comes to stand-up. He always quotes the same cliches and never breaks down what or how a guy can actually use his striking, even tactically. 

His break-downs of the ground game is much more interesting, but I hate a guy with basic knowledge trying to give you in-depth breakdowns. They need to bring somebody who understand the stand-up in for this.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Fine Wine said:


> Rogan is a practitioner of rolling. I have no doubt he is excellent when it comes to comments on BJJ.
> 
> But in stand-up, the guy only knows the very basic cliches and moves. He obviously hasn't spent years mastering stand-up, many nuances and skills he has no clue about.


LoL it would help your case if you knew what you were talking about, go look up rogan and you'll find that his black belt is not in bjj thought he is prob high level at that now too.

Why go all crybaby and neg Rep me, lol? I guess ill send you some back. 

Again nobody is perfect he makes some mistakes but to say he knows nothing or doesn't know what he's talking about is ignorant.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Fine Wine said:


> Ahhhh, yep. Most MMA fighters are horrible with their stand-up. It's why they used to say for years BJ had better stand-up than JDS or Frankie Edgar. Simply put (and he is my favourite fighter), he doesn't. These guys know boxing in a way he has no clue about. He even said when he trained with Floyd Sr he learned a lot of things he had no idea about. You don't master striking hanging around the jack of all trade MMA gyms. You learn it from the best. Watch GSP light up Kos with one good punch alone, a simple jab that most MMA guys don't even know how to throw properly! Watch Nick Diaz use simple body shots to break guys down. Or watch Eddie Alvarez fight, a guy who spends time with BHOP to learn to use the hands and has a masterful right hand lead.
> 
> Finally, some guys are starting to realise the power of using technique in their hands (JDS, Edgar, Diaz).


What about James Toney, and the wealterweight champ that fought with 1 boxing glove in ufc 2 I think it was :thumb02: 
James Toney probaby has the best boxing skills of anyone who has ever set foot in the ring, yet he was made a mockery of.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Rogan is a black belt in TKD, in fact I saw a video recently where Rogan helps GSP with his side kick.






But therein lies the problem, he's not a boxer. So his appreciation of it is probably low. Lets be honest most people in the cage prefer to use their hands, besides the pure MT fighters. Rogan himself admits that TKD isn't all that effective in MMA, so he's educated in striking but not enough to be entrusted with calling it over someone like Bas Rutten


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> What about James Toney, and the wealterweight champ that fought with 1 boxing glove in ufc 2 I think it was :thumb02:
> James Toney probaby has the best boxing skills of anyone who has ever set foot in the ring, yet he was made a mockery of.


Did you see James Toneys last boxing fight? He was taken to bits by an ordinary fighter. He is a fat, old, blown up middleweight and a shell. Let's wait until Anderson Silva is a shell and put him in with an old Klitchko and see how he goes, same difference, he will be decimated inside a minute. 

Plus, I am not saying a 'boxer' will win. I am saying to be well rounded as far as TDD and some submission wrestling and specialise in your hands. NOT be a pure boxer and try to transition to MMA.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

To give you a better example would be Marcus Davis who was a 7-1 pro boxer before MMA and had fantastic hands a footwork. 
For me wrestling is much more important skill in MMA overall, and I think its been demonstrated over the last 15 years. 
I imagine if you look at all the long standing champions through the ufc's history you will see thats its pretty much wrestlers silva aside


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> To give you a better example would be Marcus Davis who was a 7-1 pro boxer before MMA and had fantastic hands a footwork.
> For me wrestling is much more important skill in MMA overall, and I think its been demonstrated over the last 15 years.
> I imagine if you look at all the long standing champions through the ufc's history you will see thats its pretty much wrestlers silva aside


You are exaggerating a bit. It's not exactly 98% wrestlers 

Shogun
Machida
Arlovski
Rutten
Griffin
Liddell
Belfort
Franklin
Pulver


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Struve's kickboxing background.










Dutch kickboxing.










A kickboxer from the netherlands.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Shogun, Machida, Arlovski, Rutten, Griffin, Belfort and Pulver are not long standing!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Do we really need a commentator who's a specialist in striking?

When I watch K-1 or Boxing the commentators are the worst part, you hit someone or you don't.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

In fairness, Ive never been part of a discussion about sport that didn't involve hyperbole... that turns out completely wrong.

Lets face it, sports discussion without massive bias and exaggeration is boring.

Rogan is a fan, first and foremost. Being a commentator for the UFC comes second. I like him just the way he is.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Lol @ this thread. Exactly who could have predicted JDS could catch him behind the ear and throw off his equilibrium, then dive on him and finish him? Its Rogan's job to hype up a fighter's skill and prowess to entrall the viewer. He uses the same basic description for every single fighter who ever fights. 

For that matter who in the entire world could have taken that shot and not gone down? 

The fact that JDS hit him right behind the ear dropped him with that crazy overhand, then finished him says nothing about Cain's chin. In the entire fight I think one punch JDS threw hit him anywhere close to the jaw, and it was a big hook on the ground. The rest were clubbing blows to the head/temple which made him cover up, roll over, and go out.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Pretty sure Joe would get fired if he said what he really thought about fighters. You can't have some UFC promo video hyping a fighter up and saying all this stuff about him then switching to Joe going, well he's not really that good.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Pretty sure Joe would get fired if he said what he really thought about fighters. You can't have some UFC promo video hyping a fighter up and saying all this stuff about him then switching to Joe going, well he's not really that good.


Just imagine him saying: "This guy sucks" on air, that would be epic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Kin said:


> Can Michael Schiavello and Bas Rutten PLEASE be the main commentators now?


I really have no idea why Bas hasn't been recruited for commentating. I even like Mir and Couture as commentators as well. Both are well spoken.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> To give you a better example would be Marcus Davis who was a 7-1 pro boxer before MMA and had fantastic hands a footwork.
> For me wrestling is much more important skill in MMA overall, and I think its been demonstrated over the last 15 years.
> I imagine if you look at all the long standing champions through the ufc's history you will see thats its pretty much wrestlers silva aside


Marcus Davis had a bunch of cans on his boxing resume and it was actually a lot more fights than 7-1 in boxing for him. He was a nobody there, hence he moved to MMA.

Again, I am not talking about a boxer transitioning over. I am saying that most 'boxers' in MMA are junk, they don't have any idea what they are doing with their hands. Muay Thai and Dutch Kickboxing has been the dominant stand-up in MMA because all the best guys with their hands go into boxing to try and earn a much bigger payday.

That being said, I am excited to see guys like JDS, Nick Diaz, Eddie Alvarez and Frankie Edgar who have now developed top quality boxing skills along with the TDD or BJJ to allow them to use it. These guys are showing that if you know angles, dominate the killzone, use a jab, throw combinations, use body work, you will be at the top of the MMA striking world. Very very few guys do this and the ones who do, as I say, are at the top of the striking pecking order. These are the skills more guys in MMA should be learning and will now begin to learn given the success of those who are actually doing it.

A guy like Edson Barboza, while having incredible striking and raw athletacism (his one of my favourites in MMA), he severely lacks insight into some fundamental principles of striking. The guy moves in straight lines and if put up against a guy who really knows how to use their hands (Edgar or Alvarez), he is going to come up way way short.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Just imagine him saying: "This guy sucks" on air, that would be epic. :thumbsup:


You just have to learn his code. He pretty much says it when he says things ab0out guys who are grappling or guys who do things that he hates. Like when a guy pulls guard but just lets the guy stand back up. Watch the FB fights he does it a lot, not so much the main card because the fighters are better.



MikeHawk said:


> Pretty sure Joe would get fired if he said what he really thought about fighters. You can't have some UFC promo video hyping a fighter up and saying all this stuff about him then switching to Joe going, well he's not really that good.


Yeah, he probably wouldn't keep his job for very long, he does do it away from UFC cameras. He's posted videos on youtube and what not where he says what he really thinks about some fighters. 

But I Joe doesn't strike me as the kind of guy that would ever say any fighter sucks. He seems very aware that any guy that wraps his hands and steps inside a metal cage to hurt another man is way tougher than just about anyone else and he respects them regardless of talent.

And let's be honest, if you're in the UFC, it's because you're a very skilled fighter in all aspects. Guys who get subbed all the time are getting subbed by world class grapplers that train every single day several times a day. None of us are going to submit anyone in the UFC anytime soon.


----------



## TheOldAssassin (Sep 17, 2010)

JDS vs. Cain Velasquez can be summed up thus:

A good big man (JDS = 6'4") beat a good little man (Cain Velasquez = 6'1") in a combat-sport event.

Like we haven't seen this movie before.

Well actually, we have seen it before: _Groundhog Day_.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

beardsleybob said:


> Rogan is a black belt in TKD, in fact I saw a video recently where Rogan helps GSP with his side kick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found this, http://www.thefightnerd.com/remember-when-joe-rogan-was-on-the-cover-of-black-belt-magazine/

Rogan looks a little metro lol. Reading the article he talks about his training.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

beardsleybob said:


> Rogan is a black belt in TKD, in fact I saw a video recently where Rogan helps GSP with his side kick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good vid.

Just because Rogan isn't a boxer doesn't mean he doesn't appreciate or understand techniques. He's gone on record many times and said he's a huge boxing fan, and while he would likely be able to break down TKD/BJJ aspects of fights in greater detail, he still has a good understanding of boxing.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

At least once a card. I want to invent a drinking game for whenever someone has a sub attempt in you have to take a shot when/if Rogan explains why they WON'T get the sub from this position.


----------



## SydneyFC (Sep 9, 2011)

BodyHead said:


> At least once a card. I want to invent a drinking game for whenever someone has a sub attempt in you have to take a shot when/if Rogan explains why they WON'T get the sub from this position.


"He needs to.."

"What he really wants to do here..."

"The hooks aren't in, its really hard to ____________ from this position"

You would be passed out before the Spike prelims lol.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Rogan and Goldy can be a bit much at times, but if you really want to know what bad commentary sounds like, go find the video of Huerta/Warmachine from this past weekend and listen to Baroni and the other dumbass they had calling those fights. Good god it was horrible.


----------



## SydneyFC (Sep 9, 2011)

joshua7789 said:


> Rogan and Goldy can be a bit much at times, but if you really want to know what bad commentary sounds like, go find the video of Huerta/Warmachine from this past weekend and listen to Baroni and the other dumbass they had calling those fights. Good god it was horrible.


Even worse, source out the English commentary of Fedor/Monson. Ill try find a Bloody Elbow article/quote that made me giggle.



> Before I talk about any fights, the first thing that needs to be discussed is the absolutely atrocious commentary. I'm a Jeremy Horn fan. I think he's one of the best fighters of all time. But he was awful on the microphone, often trailing off without completing his point. As bad as he was, he still was more professional than Benny Ricardo. Ricardo didn't just have difficulty on the microphone, he was down right awful. Among his errors he called the event "M-Global", called Jeff Monson "Jim Munson" and described Fedor Emelianenko as "the last emper Fayder Emelenko". Those aren't typos. After the event he had the gall to say "I don't know if I got all those names right but I gave it a heck of a shot." Guy, you didn't get any name right. You didn't even get the name of the promotion right. You literally got nothing right.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

SydneyFC said:


> Even worse, source out the English commentary of Fedor/Monson. Ill try find a Bloody Elbow article/quote that made me giggle.


I may be paraphrasing, but at some point Baroni told the camera guy to put the camera on the ring card girl because she had a nice ass and not to put the camera on him. That was the high point of him calling the fight.


----------



## SydneyFC (Sep 9, 2011)

joshua7789 said:


> I may be paraphrasing, but at some point Baroni told the camera guy to put the camera on the ring card girl because she had a nice ass and not to put the camera on him. That was the high point of him calling the fight.


:thumb02:


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

No way in hell that JDS is 6.4 by the way. I'm just shy of 6.4 and i literally had an inch of height on him when i met him, if not more. sincerely doubt he is taller than 6.2 (6,2.5 at absolute max).

UFC always exaggerates height. Carwin was 6,5 at one point LOL.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

SydneyFC said:


> "He needs to.."
> 
> "What he really wants to do here..."
> 
> ...


"he's got an arm in, gonna be tough to get it"

Haha so true. Should probably use beer.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

Disclaimer - Totally a Cain nuthugger 


Anyways: All the commentators do is hype. I still cringe with the call "ROCKY IS HERE" when Seth KO'ed Kimbo.

That said, Cain has a solid chin. He got nailed behind the ear by one of the hardest hitters in MMA. It happens, but honestly, (not to hate on JDS) it was a Serra vs GSP type win. Not saying that it "would never happen again", but I seriously doubt it.

I'd still put money on Cain against any HW on the planet. /endrant


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

zath the champ said:


> Disclaimer - Totally a Cain nuthugger
> 
> 
> Anyways: All the commentators do is hype. I still cringe with the call "ROCKY IS HERE" when Seth KO'ed Kimbo.
> ...


It was a short fight, but Cain had nothing to offer JDS. Comparing that fight to Serra/GSP is crazy. Cain did try to take JDS down, people seem to forget that. It didnt work. He tried to trade with him and got put to sleep. It wasnt like he got caught by some lucky punch, he got timed and put to sleep. Thats what JDS does, he finds openings and he finds them quickly.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

zath the champ said:


> Disclaimer - Totally a Cain nuthugger
> 
> 
> Anyways: All the commentators do is hype. I still cringe with the call "ROCKY IS HERE" when Seth KO'ed Kimbo.
> ...


Okay, Cain's chin is not solid. It isn't nearly as bad as it's been taken down to since the fight, but it's far from solid. Its below average, he's been hit solidly only a few times, he was able to survive against Kongo the only other guy to squarely land because Kongo isn't a good wrestler and Cain could just easily take him down. JDS hits harder and landed cleaner and finished better(obviously).

Look, we're talking about heavyweights, there are only a few heavyweights in the world that can consistently take shots and not go down, even the ones that have granite chins at HW get rocked. But it's a numbers games and the numbers thus far on Cain aren't great in the chin department.

But it's the same argument I've had with people about Machida, who I think has a good chin, but when people question it, I always say it doesn't really matter if his chin is terrible, you have to land cleanly to finish him, something very hard to do against Machida and something that only two men have ever done to Cain. Not to mention Cain's wrestling will save him in a lot of bad situations.


----------

